# bind benchmark tools?



## klabacita (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi guys.

 Just wondering, I had my dns working, but how cannot I know if he is working healthy? example, on apache/mysql we got tools for benchmark even for the hard disk.

 netcraft had some info about best uptimes, I want to know if my dns is working good?

 Thanks :e

FreeBSD 8.X.


----------



## AndyUKG (Oct 24, 2011)

Probably the most important thing is that BIND isn't using excessive CPU when the system is under normal load, ie check this via top. For benchmarks, try google, ie http://www.maradns.org/speed.comparison.html

Which also makes a good point about synthetic benchmarking 

cheers Andy.


----------



## klabacita (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for your info.

  I'm searching for more tools for bind, benchmark, status, etc.

  Thanks!!!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

dig(1), nslookup(1) and rndc(8).


----------



## klabacita (Oct 27, 2011)

I was searching for something more automatic, I will need to do some scripts using these tools.

 No issue.

 Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2011)

There's dns/py-namebench and dns/dnsperf.  I haven't tried either.  It would be nice to have a benchmark that could tell if a local caching-only nameserver is worthwhile.


----------



## klabacita (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't check the ports, but I will give a try and see what we got there.

 Thanks wblock@.


----------



## w3nd377 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Centralized DNS/BIND measurement & metrics*

I also am looking for a method to automagically have a package, program, or service compile stats on an on-going basis for the BIND DNS services running within my environment.  It should also be able to generate "pretty" graphs or reports which can be handed to quasi-technical management.  Also need to know which host(s) is generating the most queries while at same time be able to see for which country the queries are headed.

Need to have:
1) Queries per second for each BIND server 
2) Ability to see which host(s) is generating most queries in a day, week, month, or year
3) Web interface for dashboard and/or reports
4) Ability to generate graphs
5) Ability to secure communication between client and server within solution
6) Client/Server architecture within solution for centralized control and administration

Like to have:
1) Ability to see what country the queries are headed toward
2) System health status...CPU/Memory/Drive usage/etc.

Thanks.


----------

